# Interco swamp lites



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Looking into getting a set of 28-9-14 swamp lites. Just wondering if anybody else has ran them or heard any good or bad things about them before i push the buy now button.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/4495-interco-swamp-lite.html


^^^^^^^ Searchy Search before posting


----------

